
I Played Fortnite and Figured Out the Universe - robinsloan
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/05/i-played-fortnite-and-figured-out-the-universe/559940/?single_page=true
======
robinsloan
"At the same time as I've been playing this game, I've been making my way
through a popular science-fiction trilogy written by Liu Cixin, translated by
Ken Liu, and the books have spun my evenings with Fortnite into a deeper,
weirder dimension." :)

